# Lecture de formulaires avec un Ipad



## blondin1101 (17 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Voici mon problème.
Je crée des formulaires sous word avec des listes déroulantes, des zones de texte et des cases cliquables.
Le problème est que je n'arrive pas à les lires avec office HD, ni avec Pages.
Connaitriez vous une application qui permette de les lire.
MErci d'avance.


----------

